

Ask HN: Best graphing/widget libraries for dashboards? - matttah

Over the past few years I&#x27;ve seen a ton of new graphing libraries and widget libraries come out aimed at creating sleek dashboards.  What libraries are you using, what are their licenses&#x2F;costs, and what is your favorite part of the library?
======
feralmoan
[http://www.highcharts.com](http://www.highcharts.com) is amazing and used
across a lot of the US's biggest investment banks. Creative commons version
available or per user/organizational licenses.

[http://d3js.org](http://d3js.org) though I have a particular soft spot for.

~~~
Huppie
I second HighchartsJS. The learning curve was minimal (imho) because of the
massive amount of examples with jsfiddle links to tweak the settings:
[http://www.highcharts.com/demo/](http://www.highcharts.com/demo/)

Their API reference is pretty good as well:
[http://api.highcharts.com/highcharts](http://api.highcharts.com/highcharts)

For our dashboards and most reports we now use a combination of custom
Highcharts charts and standard widgets available at Geckoboard.

------
bennie
[http://grafana.org/](http://grafana.org/) opensource and free

------
aba_sababa
I usually go for DyGraphs. Simple + easy to use + lots of configuration +
excellent docs

